# MEO - Sport TV Golfe - no longer in English



## Acoreano (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all, 1st post

Until yesterday, we watched Sport TV Golfe through MEO with the option to switch the commentary into English.

Since yesterday, it's moved to a new set up with the Golf channel now Sport TV 4 but the change language to English option seems to have gone.

Anyone got any ideas about this?

Might any other companies (eg. NOS?) carry the golf in English?

NB we live in the Azores so options may be more limited out here.

Thanks in advance for any tips.

Neil


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

MEO is not getting good press at the mo. In fact it seems they never did.


----------

